# What engines can run on the A/F All Aboard Sets?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just wondering what engines can run on the A/F All Aboard Sets? Is the 
radius of the curves the same as the regular A/F track? Could the #336
Northern run on these sets or are the curves too sharp? I am debating on
getting a set to have a live running track. Thanks in Advance--Larry:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would think any engine would run but I would keep away the Northern.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anybody know for sure if the radius is identical to the regular A/F
track?? Is Pikemaster track the same as "All Aboard" track?? Thanks-Larry:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Does anybody know for sure if the radius is identical to the regular A/F
> track?? Is Pikemaster track the same as "All Aboard" track?? Thanks-Larry:dunno:


Do you have any original flyer track to compare??


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Do you have any original flyer track to compare??


Flyernut: Yes I have; in fact I got enough A/F track for two "Lifetimes".:laugh: I have not
bought an "All Aboard" set yet. Trying to get all the facts before I get one. Thanks;
Larry P.S. If I get one will run the set with a Rectiformer. (DC)


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While I cannot confirm, the All-Aboard track looks extrememly similar to the Pikemaster track. One would think Gilbert used the Pikemaster in their All-Aboard sets -- but I've been wrong before. Unfortunately, I do not know the radius of either.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like there's a need to call Doug Peck...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

....or Tom Barker


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the owner of GarGraves Trackage Corp, and he stated the pikemaster track and the all aboard set tracks, are a little tighter radius than the original flyer track.... And he should know,lol. He's been in the business for longer than I've been on this earth. Hope this helps...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

IIskis,
Did you check out eBay? Right now there is someone with several of those panels advertised. They say Scenic PikeMaster Panels.
I am not an expert but it looks like PikeMaster track to me.

Good luck,
George


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Aflyer said:


> IIskis,
> Did you check out eBay? Right now there is someone with several of those panels advertised. They say Scenic PikeMaster Panels.
> I am not an expert but it looks like PikeMaster track to me.
> 
> ...


George: Yes; I have been keeping an eye on the sets and prices and yes it does look
like PikeMaster track. Sounds like from the above post(flyernut) that the radius is a little
different than the regular A/F track. This means that not all Flyer Engines will work.
Hmm; more engineering on this project. Larry


----------



## Gilbert Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

The Pikemaster and panel track are the same. Each panel is 17" square. So two curved panels would make a 34" diameter semicircle. I have run 4-4-2 Atlantics and a 21085 4-6-2 Pacific with no problem.
The lighter plastic engines worked better than the heavier die-cast through the switches.
There was a guy at the Greenberg shows that used to set up a 6 panel set and ran a NH E5 diesel with no cars around it with no problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like the majority of engines will run on it, but I'd steer clear of Northerns and those heavyweight passenger coaches. Save those for a nice permanent layout in your "forever train room".


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have one of the All Aboard sets and it is the same as pike master. Mine came with a 4-4-2 engine which is what I keep running on it. Anything bigger might be a problem.

Dave


----------

